# SEPTEMBER 2010 PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## Missy

I thought I would jump in as tomorrow is 9/1/2010 and we need a photo challenge. My hope is that we can all rotate coming up with and posting the challenge. I will not be nearly as creative as Marj in her rallying the troops, but I will give it a go.

September is a month with an identity crisis... is it still Summer? is it Fall? flowers are mostly shriveled, leaves are not falling and thank heavens there is no snow!

So this months challenge is Havabstracts!

Please post photos of you Neezers that are a bit abstract... those, eyes, those paws, that nose. Perhaps you catch your fluffinuttter not looking like a dog at all, but a feather duster, a doormat, or even the Easter bunny! (ok, you guys know I love that one of Jasper...will post it later on)

Or use your artistic skills either in photo shop or on canvas to make your babies worthy of the Guggenheim.

But most of all hav fun.


----------



## pjewel

Missy, I *love* that idea. Sounds mighty creative to me. I think you just got yourself a job. JK. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

I don't think this really qualifies, but . . .


----------



## Laurief

Dust Mop


----------



## krandall

pjewel said:


> I don't think this really qualifies, but . . .


Why wouldn't THAT qualify? I *LOVE* it!


----------



## krandall

Laurief said:


> Dust Mop


I think I'd title that "Which end up?"ound:


----------



## Missy

that sure does qualify Geri. I love your logan dust mop Laurie...where do I get one of those...would make cleaning oh so much happier.


----------



## Missy

well I know you guys are sick of this photo... but this is the one that inspired this challenge.









and "what's up doc?" Havabunny


----------



## casperkeep

*Jillee and the flying trash can!*

Here is a pic of Jillee at the dog park. I didnt really realize until someone told me....but it really does. Hava-strange things!


----------



## pjewel

Oh these are fun. Love it!


----------



## Thumper

Missy, how deliciously clever!!! :kiss: you rock 

What fabulous pictures so far!!!:whoo:

I'll pull the camera out and try to get some of those more artistic shots this month, but for now, I'll post these


----------



## michi715

Not exactly what the challenge called for, but the best I can do from my work computer...

How many Havs do you see?


----------



## michi715

And Laurie, I LOVE that picture of Logan...when are you growing his hair out again??


----------



## shimpli

" I CAN SEE YOU..."


----------



## pjewel

Just before I took Miss Ruby for her grown up grooming, I stopped at the bank. They asked me the inevitable question, "Can she see?" You could tell they felt sorry for her, as if I kept her from seeing the world. They look so cute, mops or not.


----------



## Kathie

*Double Trouble?*


Double Trouble?


----------



## casperkeep

*Hava-attack!!!*

Here is Jillee and Gage playing with each other....looks a little mean dont ya think?????


----------



## Laurief

Love that Double Trouble - too cute!!!
Michele - he got buzzed for the summer, but working on growing it out now.


----------



## hav2

Love these two of Fergus.......I like trying to capture doggy profiles


----------



## hav2

Missy~ GREAT challenge! Very creative and fun!


----------



## Laurief

Look Ma, I am flying


----------



## Laurief

Twins or just double trouble??


----------



## casperkeep

I say double the fun!!!!


----------



## Kathie

Yes, I would like double the fun - just not double the work part!!! I will settle for now on Abby and her mirror image.....lol


----------



## Leela'sMom

*September photo challenge*

Here's my submissions - we just took the pups to the beach so it was hard to pick just one


----------



## Missy

casperkeep said:


> Here is a pic of Jillee at the dog park. I didnt really realize until someone told me....but it really does. Hava-strange things!


meghan that is surreal...what is that trash can doing?


----------



## whimsy

oh I just love them all!!! what a bunch of sweeties!!! LOL


----------



## casperkeep

Its at the dog park here in town and it is a little elavated so dogs cant get in it and tip it either......it looks like it is flying.


----------



## Thumper

I love that first beach picture!


----------



## irnfit

Crazy play


----------



## Thumper

Crazy is Cool!


----------



## Thumper

This whole tropical beach thing is pretty cool, mom!


----------



## Maxmom

Max's paws when he still had some of his puppy pink!


----------



## pjewel

I don't want to hijack this challenge but I'd love to recruit some flying hav photos for the book. I think we have one, maybe two. I'd love to do one page just of flying havs. I think it will be adorable, so if anyone wants to contribute a few, holler.


----------



## Missy

Oh janan I adore that paw shot. I want kiss them. Kara, that third. Shot down looks like gucci is on a pogo stick.


----------



## Julie

AWESOME! :thumb:


----------



## Thumper

A flying Hav page is a great idea!!


----------



## waybrook

Shhhh....If I'm really quite mom won't find me.....


----------



## Kathie

So cute, Donna, he fits right in with the other toys!


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Twins or just double trouble??


How did Comet get over there????????????:jaw:


----------



## klomanchiodo

Maxmom said:


> Max's paws when he still had some of his puppy pink!


Okay, I want to hang this one in my classroom (office) to remind me of the things tht make me smile - especially when the teenagers are tyring to make my blood boil.


----------



## Ruby's Mom

Ruby always likes to be up close and in the middle of everything!


----------



## klomanchiodo

We'll play! Here are a couple of abstract photos of my girls. The first one I call, "Helping Hands and Paws". Willow is the subject. It was actually taken while we were practicing her tricks.

The second one I call, "Bella's audition for Cirque du Solei" or maybe the Rockets.


----------



## pjewel

I'm so loving these.


----------



## dodrop82

​This is the most abstract thing we got out of today's photo session...


----------



## pjewel

Cute photo Stacey. Is Yogi on the floor or a bed? BTW, I love your avatar photo.


----------



## Thumper

darling!!!


----------



## dodrop82

Thanks Geri and Kara! Yogi was on my Mom's bed in this photo. Yogi (and my Mom's Dogs, and my Son's puppy...) is my favorite subject to photograph, but the camera I have is soooo old, I have to take like 20 shots to get 1 good one. I need to ask Santa for a new camera for Christmas...if he doesn't come thru...income tax return is gonna get me one!


----------



## Thumper

Anyone have a comb?????ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

My Little Mop Dog (who was once black to the skin and tan).


----------



## Thumper

The grays and silver tones are beautiful though!!

That's the cutest mop I've seen:biggrin1:

Kara


----------



## morriscsps

Poor Gucci...  Bows never stay in.

Augie! That is a LOT of hair! I see that and think, "Ack! puppy cuts are going to be the way for me!!"


----------



## dodrop82

Wow! That's amazing! You really can't count on any Havanese retaining their puppy coloring, can ya?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Augie says 'thank you!', Kara. 
Pam, if we comb him out every day, it really doesn't take long, once we got past the coat blowing phase (that wasn't a whole lot of fun). I usually comb him every other day though. I like the way the long hair looks when it floats around him when he is jumping or running. It picks up a lot of dirt and dust though on our walks.  
Stacey, I have learned from folks on this forum that there can be a whole lot of change in the coat color. This photo, however, sort of took me by surprise - I hadn't realized his had changed soooo much. When he is standing, it still looks quite a bit darker than this photo as his tips are still black.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci is getting more 'gold' or my DH calls it blonde, especially this year. When we got her, her ears were gold, but she's turning more gold around her neck and rump, You can't see it in the pictures as well as you can in person, it must be a photographing a white dog type phenomenon, IDK.. But even some of our friends and neighbors have commented on it, so I know its not my imagination..

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all the pictures. Everyone is doing a great job this month. 

Linda, if I walked up on Augie I might just grab him up and head down the street thinking he was Cicero, especially the head and ears. Cicero does have some jet black places on his side that never changed. It was his white that turned so dark...strange.


----------



## JOYASEDA

Just love all the pics! Here is one from us.

26,48,23, HIKE


----------



## Kathie

Cute little fluff muffins!


----------



## Thumper

awww!! I just wanna run up behind them and kidnap one of those cutie fluffballs!

Kara


----------



## Cristina76

Sleepy Boy


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is my most favorite part of Oskarka. I just love looking into her eyes and the way she always has her eyes on me :kiss:


----------



## Kathie

Heather & Christina - what cute faces!


----------



## Thumper

I like those!!!

And those eyes, yes she does remind me of Gucci 

Kara


----------



## Thumper

The mop head....


----------



## Jérôme

Cisco :


----------



## DorothyS

I thought Rascal looked pretty abstract here. The attack of the almost invisible dog!


----------



## morriscsps

It is like the Predator movies! A blur of motion and you are attacked!


----------



## DorothyS

morriscsps said:


> It is like the Predator movies! A blur of motion and you are attacked!


That's it! What you're not getting here are the sound effects. Pixie (the one getting attacked) makes the most horrible noises - something between and a scream and a huge growl. If you didn't know, you'd think she was being murdered! She'd be good in a horror movie.


----------



## Missy

these are all great! our neezers have got to have the bestest body parts of any breed (certainly the best nose and eyes.)

I love rascals faster than the speed of light attack!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Cool photo, Dorothy! Looks pretty wild! 
Missy, my favorite body part is the fanny. I think Havs have the cutest fannies EVER!! Especially when they are standing and the tail is curled up their back. I do love those penetrating eyes though too, when they stare at you and their gaze doesn't waver. Oh heck, I love ALL their parts!!


----------



## JOYASEDA

Love all your pictures of flying attack monsters and body parts!
Here are some more body parts.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Say Ahhhhhh!! Funny! Love tongues too!


----------



## pjewel

Awwww! I can't pick my favorite part. I love them all.


----------



## LuvCicero

"I love this face!!"


----------



## Kathie

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Missy

look at those pink tongues!!!!


----------



## Julie

LuvCicero said:


> "I love this face!!"
> 
> View attachment 32578


I am in LOVE with that face too!:kiss:


----------



## Sheri

Love Cicero!


----------



## Missy

I love Cicero too


----------



## kudo2u

I think EVERYONE loves Cicero!

What great photos everyone!


----------



## LilyMyLove

*Some Abstract Lily Art*

I thought I would get this in on the last day! Some abstract modern Lilypics!


----------



## Thumper

Meghan, those are awesome pics of Lily, she reminds me SO much of my rockstar 

and Cicero..cutest expression!

Kara


----------



## whimsy

what a doll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilyMyLove

Kara, Thats such a compliment, thank you! 

Thanks Whimsy!


----------

